# First raft....143R?????



## radoskier (Nov 27, 2010)

I've been pumping the breaks for quite some time on buying a raft but think I might have found the one raft that checks off all the boxes.

We live in Missoula so a vast majority of our boaitng is on the Alberton Gorge and other rivers in the area but we do plan to do more overnight trips in the future and want places to put friends who visit from out of town. We also fish a bit but don't want a flyfishing specific craft because that leaves a lot to want in other areas. 

Would I be wrong to think that the Aire 143R could check off everything that I want in a raft? It might not be the best for fishing but it will do it...could be bigger for multidays but it will suffice...throw thrawts in it and you have a party sized paddleraft.....am I wrong?

Thanks for the guidance !


----------



## mtn_viking (May 8, 2020)

I'm in Kalispell. We had a 14' Otter for years that served us well. Things were tight but we always made do. After the Otter was stolen last year, we replaced it with a 156R and are so much happier in the bigger boat. The additional space really makes a difference. Usually its just two of us and three larger dogs. It feels so much more spacious than the 14. It's been great for taking guests as well. The 143R is a great boat and you'll be happy but I wouldn't go back to a 14' boat after rowing the 156R.

My two cents.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I'll give you the opposite advice from kalispell. Haha.

I started with a big Williwaw 2 Maravia. almost 16' long, almost 8' wide, huge boat. Great fun for taking guests.
It was too big for my wife and two small children, so we bought a Trib 13.0.
I didn't have a trailer, so rolled both boats all the time. The Maravia got pinholes in the floor so I sold it and got a 156R.

I got tired of hauling drunk people around, and only wanted to boat with my family...so used the 13' boat more and more. Girls got into whitewater and we'd take both boats to the Lochsa. Used the 156R when the water was big, the 13' boat when I had fewer in the boat and the water was smaller.

As the years go by, I use the 13' boat more and more and the 156R less and less. The only times the 156R has even been inflated in the past 3 years has been for multidays.

Pull the trigger on the 143R for a "quiver of one" or also check out the 14' Trib.


----------



## mtn_viking (May 8, 2020)

Yeah, If I didn't have a trailer, I would not want the bigger boat. It's a beast to lug around when it's not inflated.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

It's funny how much more moveable it is when aired up!
It was still too heavy for my wifey and then- 5 and 7 year olds.


----------



## radoskier (Nov 27, 2010)

Interesting thoughts so thanks a ton!

My girlfriend and I have a tributary 9.5 and and a couple of kayaks and a whitewater canoe that we get in often for quick outings so my thinking is that this boat would be more of a push into the big boat category for full weekend runs and for multiday trips when they come around but it would definetly not be the only boat we ever get in after the purchase is made.

I currently do not have a trailer but that is a thought. We have been rolling boats up for years but never a 14 footer...how much of a pain in the ass is it going to be. There are times at the Alberton Gorge when rolling a boat up is far easier than getting in the line of 20 trucks to back a trailer up....

thanks again for all these thoughts!


----------



## mtn_viking (May 8, 2020)

If you already have smaller craft, I'd really think about the 16 vs the 14. I love the Aire boats and we have a cat that's in great shape after about 25 years of regular use without a lot of love. However, if you're regularly rolling up a boat, I'd think about hypalon vs PVC. It's much happier being rolled. I don't think the 156 is that much harder to deal with than our old 14' NRS when it's deflated. They are all bulky and heavy. I roll mine, then strap it, then roll it onto another strap then put a wheelbarrow upside down over the top of it and strap it to the barrow, then flip it up. It's a bit of a wrestling match to get the wheelbarrow rightside up. 

If I was looking at getting a boat that would be regularly rolled, I'd personally rather have a cat because it's easier to deal with the individual tubes than with a whole raft. I also think cats roll easier even if you get a PVC boat.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I agree with Viking, if you already have the 9.5 filling your small boat needs, definitely look at the 156R or 16’ tributary.

I strap my big boat to a handcart to move it around.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

20 trucks in line at the Tarkio takeout? That sucks. I thought it was bad last time I was down there 10 years ago and there were 10 trucks and trailers.


----------



## radoskier (Nov 27, 2010)

MT4Runner said:


> 20 trucks in line at the Tarkio takeout? That sucks. I thought it was bad last time I was down there 10 years ago and there were 10 trucks and trailers.


Yesterday I saw on a facebook group that an RV had taken up 5 spots at Cyr and at Tarkio someone had deflated their boat before getting it out of the water so it was stuck in the middle of the boat ramp and to add to that somone had gotten their miyata stuck on the actuall ramp 10ft from the water.....yayyyyyyyy summer crowd is here!


----------



## radoskier (Nov 27, 2010)

mtn_viking said:


> If I was looking at getting a boat that would be regularly rolled, I'd personally rather have a cat because it's easier to deal with the individual tubes than with a whole raft. I also think cats roll easier even if you get a PVC boat.


Dang it...back to square one. I was looking at the Jagaurandi for a while but decided it would be just too big. I will be getting a trailer but I could see that rolling two tubes would be a lot more hassle free than a raft. Should I just scrap raft ideas and head back over to the cataraft plans?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

IMHO rolling two tubes is easy to carry, but there's so damn much to rig on a cat.

You can unroll a raft, inflate, throw paddles in, and go.


----------



## radoskier (Nov 27, 2010)

MT4Runner said:


> IMHO rolling two tubes is easy to carry, but there's so damn much to rig on a cat.
> 
> You can unroll a raft, inflate, throw paddles in, and go.


I agree with that...especially if you plan on paddle rafting...I mean, even with a frame there is a lot less to rig on a raft...
Do any of you have a photo of a rolled up 14er? I can't seem to find a photo of the big burrito I'll be dealing with...


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

I have a 10.5 raft and a 156R and really like the difference between the two.. That doesn't mean i dont want a 136DD to fill in the gap but it's way more of a want than a need.. I would avoid a jag unless you have a trailer. Cats generally have much longer frames and rig time is night and day if deflating. I had a jag, then i had a 16' Lion now i have a 156R.


----------



## mtn_viking (May 8, 2020)

radoskier said:


> Dang it...back to square one. I was looking at the Jagaurandi for a while but decided it would be just too big. I will be getting a trailer but I could see that rolling two tubes would be a lot more hassle free than a raft. Should I just scrap raft ideas and head back over to the cataraft plans?


We have a jag and love it. It's amazing in big water and perfectly manageable in low/flat water. It doesn't haul as much as a 16' raft but is more than adequate for 2 people on a multiday. The ride is way smoother than a raft which can be good or bad depending on what you are looking for. I leave the straps on the tubes so set up is actually pretty quick and easy. Blow up 4 chambers, drop frame on top, pull 16 straps tight and you're ready to go.


----------



## Utah78 (Apr 28, 2018)

I have a 143R and love it as my main go-to boat. I live in Utah, but last year we drove up and did the N. Fork of the Flathead multi-day, and Alberton Gorge (i've run that a bunch over the years). The 143R is a great all around boat. There are some above who have commented that you should get a bigger 16 foot boat. I respect that opinion IF you want tons of space. But if you want a great boat that is more fun and much more maneuverable than the 156R or other bigger boats, the 143R still has plenty of room but is much more of a joy to row and paddle. I have a family of 5 (3 kids ages 8-13) and the 143R is big enough for me to do 4 day cataract Canyon and 6 day Main Salmon trips (just got back last week) as long as I have an IK for my daughter to go take on the rapids.

For paddling, if you are always taking 9+ total people out, then get something like a 156. I love paddle boating but I personally hate huge paddle boats that are sluggish, so I think the 143R is great for paddling 5-8 people. I would rather take 2 smaller paddle boats of 5-6 people than one paddle boat of 10.

I think a huge consideration is how many people you want to have with you. If you are fishing just you and a buddy, a 16 footer is a beast to pick up move about, but I can carry my 14 footer with me and my 11 yr old son. 

Final comment is that not one single boat will check off ALL the boxes ever, which is why I in addition I just bought a used Super Puma that totally rocks (when rowed that thing rocketed down the Main Salmon - rowed by my wife). But if I had to just have one boat, I would do the 143R (which I have) or the 143D, or maybe the Otter 142. I know others who like the 146DD, which I think is a great oar boat, but I'm not totally sold on it as the best paddleboat.


----------



## mtn_viking (May 8, 2020)

Looks like Glacier Raft is selling 143D and super duper pumas for slightly below MSRP.









2019 AIRE 143D Raft - boats - by owner - marine sale


A 14' raft is a great all-around size for both rowing and paddle boating with a group of friends....



kalispell.craigslist.org












2020 AIRE Super Duper Puma Raft - boats - by owner - marine sale


Would we call it a Super Duper Puma if it wasn't, in fact, Super DUPER!? Of course not. If you are...



kalispell.craigslist.org


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

I just did a 10 Day Middle Main in my 14' Aire Tributary HD, wife, 10 and 8 year olds. Honestly it gets it done with out being too over loaded. I am on the fence about moving up to a 16' down the road. The main advantage I see is easier packing each night. With a 14' it takes more time to fit everything. A 16' however would be more boat to row in a tight situation. Really not sure myself. But 10 days it did do.


----------



## radoskier (Nov 27, 2010)

From what I have read the 143R sounds to make sense for my purposes and the number of people I regularly end up on the river with. For the rivers I'm on I could go with a 16 but when those rivers shrink in late summer a 14 is still good to go even where a 16 would be scraping. As far as space goes I dont see myself needing anymore than a 14er allows for....maybe way in the future but not now.

Rolling it up will be as challenge until I pick up a trailer but all in all I think it it the best bang for my buck to get into a boat I'm not going to out grow in the near future and will allow for a lot of versatility to adapt to changing needs depending on circumstances and rivers.

Thanks for everyone's input....a lot of valuable thoughts out there.


----------



## Sparks1000 (Jul 5, 2018)

16’, such as the 156r (I realize it’s not quite 16’) has 2” larger tubes than the 143. Anything you run a 14’ boat on late season, you will probably better off running the 156. The 156 is a badass boat. So is the 143 but I’m with Viking, I’ve never regretted a larger boat.


----------

